# Remote work



## codexpert (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a small auditing business that is three years old, and I am currently looking to expand for new auditing contract/s.  Experience in SNF, ED, Amb. Surg, Orthro, Optom & OB/GYN. I have twelve years of working knowledge, including multi-speciality systems and I am certified.

If you would like to conduct an internal audit of your pratice, I would welcome your contact.


----------

